# Best alternative to Meguiars Wax applicators



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a cheaper alternative to megs yellow applicators ?

Ive had the cheapo yellow pads from hong kong , and whilst they are ok for some jobs , they arent good enough for paint

I'm looking for an ultra soft yellow applicator similar to the megs one for around £1 each 

does such beast exist ?

Recommendations please


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Out of all cheap yellow foam applicators that all look the same, I find the Meguiar's ones to be the best. I bought some Turtlewax applicators a while back, which are cheaper, and I've also tried some applicators that I've gotten with wax purchases, but Meguiar's are the best ones.

But something even better than Megs is the Auto Finesse wax mate applicator. Definitely worth a little extra money, at least for working on your paint.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah got a few wax mate applicators , they are pretty good , however looking for some pads similar to the megs quality which I dont mind throwing when they get manky

I wonder what the quality of these is like

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230989604661?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10x-Car-W...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item4d09f0d411

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Polis...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item4d09bbd693


----------



## Cmak444 (Dec 21, 2013)

I got some of they autobright ones with there wheel sealant and I thought the quality was pretty good, I haven't used many applicators but they are better than the cheap ones I got from HK


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

Pop down to halfords and take advantage of the 3for 2 deal at the moment and stock up. If not I use the sonus ones from elite car care, and while not quite as soft they do the job just as well and much cheaper :thumb:


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

The ADS blue applicators are excellent. Dont know the price of them as I got a few free with my ADS purchase however I am sure Matt could sort a good price for you


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

Agreed, the blue ADS ones are lovely. Very plump


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

shakey85 said:


> The ADS blue applicators are excellent. Dont know the price of them as I got a few free with my ADS purchase however I am sure Matt could sort a good price for you


Any links to these pls


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Bilt hamber pads are great and cost £1 a pop if you buy 5 at a time...

http://www.bilthamber.com/app-pads


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Matty77 said:


> Bilt hamber pads are great and cost £1 a pop if you buy 5 at a time...
> 
> http://www.bilthamber.com/app-pads


Add £3 for delivery though, I had my eye on these pads, never tried them though. 
How do they compare with the Megs pads?


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

Waxybox Yellow Applicator Pads. Best I have found. 

Also, Kent Car Care do a pack of 3 applicator pads with a handle and the yellow one is very good.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

How about these? Good reviews...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/foam-wax-applicator/prod_89.html


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Eliasasas said:


> How about these? Good reviews...
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/foam-wax-applicator/prod_89.html


Yes , I have had one of these in the past and they are ok

This time round Ive gone for these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Polis...tem4d09bbd693&clk_rvr_id=647883228886&afsrc=1

will report back what they are like


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone tried these as an alternative to the normal Meguiars type ones??

Polish-Wax-Round-Foam-Sponges-Applicator-Pads-for-Clean-Car-Glass


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I had the dodo finger ones which i thought were good


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

madstaff said:


> Anyone tried these as an alternative to the normal Meguiars type ones??
> 
> Polish-Wax-Round-Foam-Sponges-Applicator-Pads-for-Clean-Car-Glass


Yeah avoid


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.nano-pro.co.uk/nano-pro-exterior/nano-pro-wax-dressing-applicator-double-layered


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

As suspal says great applicators


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

I like the ones in the waxybox, kind of an off white colour.


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

The cylindrical ones which are a really soft dense foam?

They are the nuts...


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

cleancar said:


> Yes , I have had one of these in the past and they are ok
> 
> This time round Ive gone for these
> 
> ...


Well, I got these this week and got to say I'm impressed, very very soft applicators, just ordered another 6

They come packaged individually and are flat as a pancake until you open the packaging, they then puff out to full size

Equally as good as the megs if not slightly softer


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

suspal said:


> http://www.nano-pro.co.uk/nano-pro-exterior/nano-pro-wax-dressing-applicator-double-layered





chrisc said:


> As suspal says great applicators


These the same ones?

https://www.facebook.com/groups/491372104305412/?fref=ts

Mike


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

The Bilt Hamber are the best Ive used by far. They are the only truely solid foam round applicator. The rest are 2 bits of foam stuck together which leaves a void in the middle. The ADS applicator are nice but they still have a void in the middle instead of solid foam.


----------



## MiloMini (Aug 1, 2014)

cleancar said:


> Well, I got these this week and got to say I'm impressed, very very soft applicators, just ordered another 6
> 
> They come packaged individually and are flat as a pancake until you open the packaging, they then puff out to full size
> 
> Equally as good as the megs if not slightly softer


I've ordered some of these, be interesting to see how they go. You still impressed?


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

I have ordered some g techniq ones sponge & microfiber ones just to try from Elite to push my order over the magic £85 for free delivery!


----------

